# 2000G Shark tank!



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

http://www.aquariumservices.ca/AquaSculptu...s/DSC00891.html


----------



## we have sound (Apr 27, 2005)

Is it yours ? Don't blacktips get to like 5 - 6 feet long ? can't see it staying any length of time in there if it grows qickly... but then i don't know how big it is atm. I was always told nothing under a 30' pool would be big enough in the long run.

That said, those pictures blew my mind. I want. Badly. It's beautiful.

CT


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Hehe no its not my tank









I would like to have it though but with my Piranhas


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I saw these pics in another thread just recently. It is certainly a stunning tank. Wonder what the growth rate is on a small black tip?


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Very impressive. Some of us have to keep dreaming.....









Edit: spelling


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2005)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=85318










--Dan


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

wow.......what a waste of a 2000g tank. i would have a shoal of oscars or maybe a cool saltwater tank but, just one fish?and really, this shark isnt gunna be that aggressive, not even as aggressive of p's, cuz sharks allow hundreds of cleaners to be in there surroudings and ive seen vid's of sharks in the wild siwm right thru schools of fish with out even nipping one. i dont know many piranhas that are that tollerable


----------



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

That tank is freakin sick!!! The shark is awesome!!!!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

i wish i had a shark


----------



## Playboydontcurr (Feb 24, 2004)

that shark is badass


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

That is the sweetes home aquarium setup I have ever seen


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2005)

Tibs said:


> wow.......what a waste of a 2000g tank. i would have a shoal of oscars or maybe a cool saltwater tank but, just one fish?and really, this shark isnt gunna be that aggressive, not even as aggressive of p's, cuz sharks allow hundreds of cleaners to be in there surroudings and ive seen vid's of sharks in the wild siwm right thru schools of fish with out even nipping one. i dont know many piranhas that are that tollerable
> [snapback]1047304[/snapback]​










where are you getting your info? That shark is probably 1000x more agressive than any Rhom. If its hungry, nothing in the tank is safe. Sharks dont waste thier time on small fish, and why would it kill cleaners? Its a symboitic relationship, he LOVES having the cleaners keep parasites off of him!

--Dan


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Tibs said:
> 
> 
> > wow.......what a waste of a 2000g tank. i would have a shoal of oscars or maybe a cool saltwater tank but, just one fish?and really, this shark isnt gunna be that aggressive, not even as aggressive of p's, cuz sharks allow hundreds of cleaners to be in there surroudings and ive seen vid's of sharks in the wild siwm right thru schools of fish with out even nipping one. i dont know many piranhas that are that tollerable
> ...


 Seriously dude, did you see the pics? because no fw fish can match the awesomeness of a friggin shark.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

JAC said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > Tibs said:
> ...










i second that


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

a tank is huge when u can go swimming in it.. WOW..


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2005)

Dr. Green said:


> JAC said:
> 
> 
> > DannyBoy17 said:
> ...


Why are you quoting me? I never questioned the awesomeness of the shark









--Dan


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

A couple things here. First, how can you go through all that trouble and then feed a freshwater feeder (which is not a healthy choice for s/w fish)? I'm pretty sure that's a koi.

Second. S/W fish are not cooler. I have both, they are both cool. However, did you know that 1% of the water in the world is fresh, but 50% of the species of the world are in freshwater? Lots more cool evolution going on in fresh.


----------



## Hoser98 (Dec 31, 2003)

I'm sorry, did someone just say that they'd rather have a school of friggin' Oscars as opposed to a shark? Are you kidding me?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Hoser98 said:


> I'm sorry, did someone just say that they'd rather have a school of friggin' Oscars as opposed to a shark? Are you kidding me?
> [snapback]1048737[/snapback]​


I can actually understand it. The shark will in no way be acting 'natural', not enough room. The oscars probably would be acting natural.

I'd mix in some other fish with the shark. I'd doubt he would catch healthy tankmates.


----------



## dptrackstardp (Dec 28, 2004)

he should put in a sting ray or an electirc eel or maby even crabs and losters


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2005)

I would go with a ton of reef fish. You could pack so many tangs, anemonefish, and triggers in there.









--Dan


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

HAHAHAHA oscars over a frigin' shark! Haha, that is priceless... dude.. starve that thinga nd put a bunny in there and then see whats up!


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Stugge said:


> http://www.aquariumservices.ca/AquaSculptu...s/DSC00891.html
> [snapback]1047163[/snapback]​


Another one of their stores has a 5000gal round shark tank. The ones in my area have little tanks ... 1500gal.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2005)

Interesting site. It really shows what can be done if you have enough money to spend. I like these twin 250 gallon tanks.

My question is, are you really a fishkeeper if you have somebody come in and do all your tank maintanance for you?
I say no, you're not an aquarist, just another rich person with an expensive decoration in their house.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> Interesting site. It really shows what can be done if you have enough money to spend. I like these twin 250 gallon tanks.
> 
> My question is, are you really a fishkeeper if you have somebody come in and do all your tank maintanance for you?
> I say no, you're not an aquarist, just another rich person with an expensive decoration in their house.


I agree, no way are you an aquarist if you hire out that work.


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

that is insane


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Dr. Green said:
> 
> 
> > JAC said:
> ...


He was agreeing with you while simultaneously asking the other guy.


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

someday i'll get a tank like that, someday


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

damn that is pretty sweet........


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

That's one awesome thank.


----------



## DempseyDude (Apr 28, 2005)

imagine when he grows... very nice!


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Sweet Man


----------



## thornton_851 (Jan 2, 2005)

i would use that 2 pick up chicks.... me " wanna come over 2 my house and see my killer shark?" she says "you have a real shark, how big is he?" me "hes 18" but thats not the only big thing i got







" her " o really? maybe i should go then" me "yea maybe u should cause my piranhas are friggin huge!" lol


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

it is a freakin shark...what else do u have to say...when people think of scary asss things in the water...sharks are the first thing t pop up in their head


----------

